# Plants?



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

We've always had wonderful plastic plants in our fish tanks (and therefore that's what I have in my 10 gallon right now). And now after seeing so many tanks with really nice setups, I'm kind of jealous!  

Sooo... Any good plant suggestions for a 10g? (pictures would be nice as well  ) As well, if/what would I need to do (anything extra?) to make sure the plants thrive? To see what fishies are in my tank right now, read my signature. I hope to have it down to a betta and some other sort of fish for company, shortly.

Thanks! :smile: 
-Christine


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

IMO it's easier to do a first planted in a 20 long or 30. Why? Because it will fit almost perfectly a shoplight from your local hardware store. You can even get up to high light levels (which you shouldn't try unless you can do Co2 injection and ferts... by high I mean 3 and up WPG) using a shoplight. 
with a ten, you can buy an incadescent hood that uses two screw in bulbs, but replace the incandescents with flourescent screw ins for tanks (which you can buy at walmart). With this light, you can do low light plants in schultz aquatic plant soil (also available at walmart) flourite, or a flourite gravel mix (all relatively inexpensive, aquatic plant soil is least expensive). For low light plants you can try:
Java fern
Java moss
anubias
falsa rotala indica
nitella
riccia
you can try 'mexican oakleaf' which is a hygro species 
swords
crypts
floaters such as salvinia
some of the grassy foregrounds

If you really want to check out some cool aquatic plant tanks, look at the photo albums on aquaticplantcentral.com... not trying to plug another site for no reason, this site is devoted purely to aquatic plant


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey thanks!

Must've missed your post somewhere along the way... Or wait, this is the first time I've checked since I've been studying so hard for my finals... (*shifty eyes*) Yes... That's it... Studying...

Thanks for the suggestions! So... You think I should hold off and do plants if/when I start the 33 gallon? 

I do have a hood with lights on my tank already. I just checked the box for the lights, and no where does it say if it's an incandescent or flourescent. All it says is that is is transparent... I did them from Wal-Mart though. With the soils/gravels, would they mix well (or at all?) with the gravel I have in my tank already? I assume you put the soil/gravel in something and then put it in your tank with the plants in it, but, I just want to know if I have to take out all of my current gravel. And, would the aforementioned plants work in really low light - as in, in the basement? I would have to make sure the tank lights were on for part of the day, I assume.

I will check out that site, thanks.

Thanks again!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

If you want plants for your 10gal, with no extra lighting, you could get some java moss or java fern. Mine are growing like crazy. Especially the moss, it even grows in my betta jars with no other light except ambient room light.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

ultasol said:


> IMO For low light plants you can try:
> Java fern
> Java moss
> anubias
> ...


OK what is falsa rotala indica? Do you mean R. rotundifolia?

Nitella (stonewort) is not a common plant. There are better types of floating plants to get.

Swords are not suitable for 10 gallon tanks as they get very large and establish huge root systems which can choke other plant's roots.

Riccia will only work (if it does) floated.

Dwarf sag is the only grass plant I would try with that lighting but it will grow taller with less light.

Crypts and anubias will work well as well as anacharis, hornwort, and most hygro specias (difformis, ceylon, polysperma etc...)


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Imbrium for that, I might try those.

And thanks for clarifying, Simpte. Wouldn't want to buy the wrong plants!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

The thing about planting a 10g is finding plants that fit. You don't want to shove a bunch of plants in there that will out grow it.

The light can also be an issue. My 10g hood has 2 screw in bulbs. I replaced the incandescent bulbs with 2 10w fluorescent bulbs....which gives me 2 watts per gallon.

Plants that have worked for me are:
Wisteria (grows too fast)
Rotala rotundifolia
Dwarf Sag (foreground)
Corkscrew Vals
crypts (petchii, wendtii, lutea)
crypt parva is the smallest crypt...but I haven't been able to find any
Rosette swords
Java fern
Anubias (nana and petite nana are the smallest)
Bacopa caroliniana (growing slow right now)
Echinodorus tennellus

Most swords get too big for a 10g, except for rosette swords (Echinodorus parviflorus 'Tropica'). They are very cute and dont get any taller than 6 inches and no wider than 8 inches. I have 2 in my 10g.

Here is a picture of my 10g. Its not that appealing at the moment. You can see one of my swords on the left.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Go with anubias and dwarf sag. Maybe some java moss if your going to try and do any breeding in that tank. and a java fern if you like their look. All Of these are undemanding plants and still look pretty good.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

JustOneMore - thanks for the suggestions! Your picture doesn't show up for me though... 

And thanks Ownager! I think I'll check out the pet store and see what they have. I like low maintence!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2006)

> Your picture doesn't show up for me though


That's weird. It shows up for me just fine. Oh well...its not that great. I have alot of corkscrew vals in there now that i took out of my 29g.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2006)

i wouldnt go with any sag if your not using a hood, ambient light from a bulb in a room is great for tropical hornwort and java fern. I recommend this site http://www.plantedtank.net its got photos and descriptions of lots of plants.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, NOW your picture shows up! Weird.

Thanks. I'll check out that site. (I do have a hood with two lights.)


----------

